# Required spacing between service panel and water line?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A buddy called this evening with one I couldn't answer.

He's going to be installing a service panel, and the HVAC guy told him it has to be at least 3' away from any water lines. That's one I never heard of, and a quick check in my code book didn't turn anything up.

True or false?

We're under the '08 NEC here.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In the ditch separation is pretty common, but I have also not heard of that 3' rule.

Could be a local thing.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The only thing I've ran into is working space in regards to a hot water heaters proximity to a panel box. Which is three feet. has nothing to do with water though. Pretty sure I've had waterline close to panels without issue. Don't think there's a separation requirement.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would guess false. Water source like sink or hose bib maybe true. 

But what do I know. Just a common sense guess.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

As it was explained to me by my electrician, no water line con be in the work space of the panel. None in the space 30" wide 6'7" high and 36" from the panel.

like this

http://www.jlconline.com/how-to/interiors/q-a-electrical-panel-location-in-kitchen_o


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Never heard of that.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rrk said:


> As it was explained to me by my electrician, no water line con be in the work space of the panel.


I don't do JLC, so can't read the article. But in this case, the water line would be inside the wall the panel's mounted on and separated by a stud bay, so I'd question whether that's part of the required workspace in _front_ of the panel.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy called this evening with one I couldn't answer.
> 
> He's going to be installing a service panel, and the HVAC guy told him it has to be at least 3' away from any water lines. That's one I never heard of, and a quick check in my code book didn't turn anything up.
> 
> ...


Thats where i get all my code info from the HVAC guy :blink:.
The only 3 ft rule i know of is in front of the panel, Your buddy should call the local building department.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't do JLC, so can't read the article. But in this case, the water line would be inside the wall the panel's mounted on and separated by a stud bay, so I'd question whether that's part of the required workspace in _front_ of the panel.


Not been an issue for me I have passed inspections with water lines in joist bay above and in the wall 1 bay adjacent to panel.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

sunkist said:


> Thats where i get all my code info from the HVAC guy :blink:


:laughing:

Hey, a heads-up that keeps you out of trouble is a good thing no matter where it comes from. Agreed that he needs to check with the inspector, but it's the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I barely trust the HVAC guy to know the mechanical codes.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy called this evening with one I couldn't answer.
> 
> He's going to be installing a service panel, and the HVAC guy told him it has to be at least 3' away from any water lines. That's one I never heard of, and a quick check in my code book didn't turn anything up.
> 
> ...


I've not heard of that either. I think he is loosely referring to 110.26 (E)(1)(a) which only says that the service equipment needs 6' AFF dedicated to the electrical equipment. All the 3 foot rules have to do with working spaces and clearance, nothing to do particularly with water lines.

They just want the panel door to be able to be opened to at least 90 degrees and some elbow room basically.

Maybe Ken, Pete, or my other colleagues can think of something else, or it might be a local amendment to the NEC so check the AHJ.

My guess is that the HVAC guy heard somebody talking and misinterpreted something.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

rrk said:


> As it was explained to me by my electrician, no water line con be in the work space of the panel. None in the space 30" wide 6'7" high and 36" from the panel.
> 
> like this
> 
> http://www.jlconline.com/how-to/interiors/q-a-electrical-panel-location-in-kitchen_o


The 6'-7" rule is only for the maximum height of any breaker from the finished floor.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> My guess is that the HVAC guy heard somebody talking and misinterpreted something.


Obviously a good chance of that, but I've gotten surprised by a few interpretations in the past that IMO made no sense. I've learned not to rule anything out. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Not true, water lines can run directly above the panel, along the side, below, as long as it does not infringe on the working space rule.

Makes it easy to bond the water line if they're right there...

A panel cannot be placed in a bathroom. 

Tom


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

To expand on the stupidity a bit, nearly every service panel I work on has a sump pit underfoot. 

Finally somebody noticed and a very few local AHJ's are prohibiting this a bit on new construction.

I make it a general rule not even to wear my phone on vibrate when working in a service panel since electricians have a tendencies to pull back on impulse when they feel "the buzz". Even when working safely, their hands could go where they *shouldn't* on impulse.

Imagine the instinct of a plastic sump cover breaking and falling into the sump. Human instinct is to grab onto something and the closest thing would likely be something in the panel and could be game over.

I'll bet the 2115 NEC will grow from 800 pages currently to several thousand pages by the time that occurs.:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite is when I'm working on a live circuit (c'mon, we all do it now and then) and someone unexpectedly fires a nail gun behind me.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> My favorite is when I'm working on a live circuit (c'mon, we all do it now and then) and someone unexpectedly fires a nail gun behind me.


Yep, on my GC jobs I tell the framers to yell "shot" a few seconds before a ram set fire. When I'm just the sucky electrical sub I can only ask them to do that. Most guys are pretty good about that after a few unannounced shots if you talk to them.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy called this evening with one I couldn't answer.
> 
> He's going to be installing a service panel, and the HVAC guy told him it has to be at least 3' away from any water lines. That's one I never heard of, and a quick check in my code book didn't turn anything up.
> 
> ...


(1) Indoor. Indoor installations shall comply with
110.26(E)(l)(a) through (E)(l)(d).

(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the
width and depth of the equipment and extending from the
floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to
the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated
to the electrical installation. *No piping, ducts, leak protection
apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical
installation shall be located in this zone.*

Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall
be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone.

(b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated
space required by 110.26(E)(l)(a) shall be permitted to
contain foreign systems, *provided protection is installed to
avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation,
leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems.
*


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Close Greg, but no way


> The space equal to the
> width and depth of the equipment


 means you have to stay 3' away.


----------

